# Is this a young Robert Plant?



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I gotta stop messing around and do some work!But this is for those who want singing lessons.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3JGuNc48HY:D


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"The url contained a malformed video id."

Also, Page is a guitarist, not a vocalist, dude.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Ah crap,didn,t try it.And You are correct but you must have gotten the idea.
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3JGuNc48HY[/nomedia]
This one seems to work and its Robert Plant. Thanks sin


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

No prob, man! I even went back and changed the title for you to reflect the correct musician.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

You Da man,Sin


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The Evil Djinn isn't always about granting ****ed up wishes. Sometimes he is very benevolent.


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

tried to watch this....lost interest as the slob was moving crap off his couch.


----------

